# Kunsan AB, South Korea



## Xaov (Mar 5, 2012)

Greetings everyone, I'm looking to start up/join a gaming group on Kunsan AB.   I am personally a big fan of WOD(New and old), 3.5 D&D and pathfinder.   But I am willing to try any rules set.

  I have about 12 years of gaming under my belt mainly playing but also a good amount of running.   If you are interested feel free to contact me either here.  Or at my email of Xaov[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com

Looking forward to hearing back from you!


----------

